

The Life I Didn't Expect - tommaxwell
https://medium.com/architecting-a-life/47a1b0b89513

======
philiphodgen
1\. I realized yesterday that when I reach for my smartphone it is often a
brain-signal that I am lonely and I want to talk to someone. Web surfing or
checking email is a poor surrogate for an actual human.

2\. Thanks for the brave post.

3\. (My guess) All humans are lonely. And afraid. We all cope differently with
this reality. Some of us drown this out in one way or another, but all of us
eventually acknowledge it. Moments of clarity occur, but are often quickly
swept aside. These moments are too painful.

4\. (My guess) The way out is through. My M. O. has been to walk through the
fog of fear. Maybe that will work for you -- when your brain throws up little
fear bombs treat them as gates you must walk through to get to where you want
to go. Thank your brain for showing you the way.

5\. Again, sincere thanks for the honesty and brave statement of reality.
Today you were human.

~~~
tommaxwell
Thank you, your comments mean a lot to me. I agree that when I'm in social
situations I'm not comfortable with, like parties, I tend to pull out my phone
and move away from the center. Writing is the way I choose to try and cope,
but the only way I'm going to ensure I stop dwelling on the past is by doing
as you've said and walk through the fog of fear.

Thanks again

